# ES 330 style guitar with humbuckers...but not by Gibson?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Are there any brands out there, apart from Gibson, that made/make a fully hollow ES 330 style guitar *with humbuckers *for under $1500.00 CDN or so?

Please don't suggest a Casino as my Epi Casino coupe fills my P90 needs.

Something like this...









Thanks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Eastman? Gotta keep your eyes on kijiji and be ready to pounce.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Do Eastman make a guitar like this?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> Do Eastman make a guitar like this?


google?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> google?


What is that?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> What is that?


google it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

MX series I believe.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

If you can wait a couple months the new Ibanez AMH90 is almost exactly what you're after for $1000 CDN.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

There’s a used guild starfire 6 on reverb for 1300 I believe on reverb . I think they are in Ontario 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Guild Newark St. Collection Starfire VI | Reverb Canada


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Oops here’s the link









Guild Newark St. Collection Starfire VI | Reverb Canada


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaxxine (Mar 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Are there any brands out there, apart from Gibson, that made/make a fully hollow ES 330 style guitar *with humbuckers *for under $1500.00 CDN or so?
> 
> Please don't suggest a Casino as my Epi Casino coupe fills my P90 needs.
> 
> ...


I have a Peerless Renaissance Custom that I've been thinking about selling. Full hollow 330/335 body, 2 humbuckers, blonde with flamey maple. Barely played. Brought it home from the US several years ago during one of my work trips. I love the thing but I'm playing very little electric these days and I really should reduce the number of guitars I have.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Budda Thanks .... Eastman T185MX Electric Guitar Review
@Jim Soloway Thanks ...https://www.ibanez.com/eu/products/detail/amh90_5b_02.html


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Guild Newark St. Collection Starfire VI | Reverb Canada
> 
> 
> Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.
> ...


Thanks. However, I am looking for a fully hollow bodied guitar and would prefer not to have a Bigsby on it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

A little bigger body, but a Godin 5th Ave fits the price point.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Thanks. However, I am looking for a fully hollow bodied guitar and would prefer not to have a Bigsby on it.


Oh ok .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

If you can find one, the Ibanez ASR70 is a good cheap alternative- maybe _too _cheap.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zztomato said:


> If you can find one, the Ibanez ASR70 is a good cheap alternative- maybe _too _cheap.
> View attachment 360069


I actually owned one of those for a few months recently. I bought it to compare to my Epi Casino COUPE as they are not easy to find and it was an excellent deal. I didn't want to have two guitars that were so similar and somehow the COUPE won the contest.

At this time, I'm actually looking for the same type of thing but with two humbuckers. It is possibly a silly itch, but I somehow have to scratch it. I am totally fine with cheap guitars but I didn't think I would find a fully hollow bodied guitar with humbuckers for under 1K (used or new)

See posts #8 and #13.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vaxxine said:


> I have a Peerless Renaissance Custom that I've been thinking about selling. Full hollow 330/335 body, 2 humbuckers, blonde with flamey maple. Barely played. Brought it home from the US several years ago during one of my work trips. I love the thing but I'm playing very little electric these days and I really should reduce the number of guitars I have.


PM sent.


----------



## vaxxine (Mar 5, 2010)

Greco - I'll be damned if I can find a PM. Or even an Inbox for PMs for that matter. I'll check my account settings.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@vaxxine Sorry! Don't feel bad as I can't find it either...LOL
I wrote it but must have forgot to send it...DOH!

All I said in the PM was to please let me know if you decide to sell your Peerless guitar.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

@greco I wonder if Greco made an none centre block 330 ? I think it would be fitting for your forum name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> @greco I wonder if Greco made an none centre block 330 ? I think it would be fitting for your forum name.


I have no idea. I had an MIJ Greco for many years and I sold it to my good friend @starjag who lives nearby. I redid the wiring harness for it some time ago and had the chance to play it once again while it was at the house. @starjag 's son plays it regularly.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Guild did make the Starfire III with their version of mini-hums. Full hollow body, thinline, single cutaway, In the past they made it without a Guild Bigsby, but the is all that is available in the catalog right now. There might be a use one around.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Seymour Duncan used to offer a Humbucker under P90 dogear. Can't find it anymore.  Sticking that on an Ibanez ASR70 or another Casino Coupe would have been an idea.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Seymour Duncan used to offer a Humbucker under P90 dogear. Can't find it anymore.  Sticking that on an Ibanez ASR70 or another Casino Coupe would have been an idea.


Would a soap bar p90 fit under the dog ear caseing ?Because that could be another option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Seymour Duncan used to offer a Humbucker under P90 dogear. Can't find it anymore.  Sticking that on an Ibanez ASR70 or another Casino Coupe would have been an idea.


If I could find one of those and know for sure that it would be a drop in perfect fit for the Casino Coupe, I'd certainly consider it.
Humbucker under P90 dog ear - Seymour Duncan User Group Forums
It looks like it was SD Custom Shop. You found a very nice pic in 2016 BTW!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Would a soap bar p90 fit under the dog ear casein? Because that could be another option
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dog ear is already a P90. I'm looking for a humbucker.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> The dog ear is already a P90. I'm looking for a humbucker.


Sorry I meant a humbucker in a p90 size .
Something like this 






NEW DiMarzio DP154 DLX Plus Soapbar Guitar Humbucker Pickup Bridge CREAM for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for NEW DiMarzio DP154 DLX Plus Soapbar Guitar Humbucker Pickup Bridge CREAM. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.ca






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Sorry I meant a humbucker in a p90 size .
> Something like this
> 
> 
> ...


The pickup in Post #27 should work and would be fun to try. Finding it appears to be the issue.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

greco said:


> I actually owned one of those for a few months recently. I bought it to compare to my Epi Casino COUPE as they are not easy to find and it was an excellent deal. I didn't want to have two guitars that were so similar and somehow the COUPE won the contest.
> 
> At this time, I'm actually looking for the same type of thing but with two humbuckers. It is possibly a silly itch, but I somehow have to scratch it. I am totally fine with cheap guitars but I didn't think I would find a fully hollow bodied guitar with humbuckers for under 1K (used or new)
> 
> See posts #8 and #13.


Apparently my reading comprehension was a little off- caffeine hadn't kicked in yet. 😆

You could replace pickups with a bit of careful cutting.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Would hurt to contact SD to see what happened, might have one or two hanging around or whatever



greco said:


> If I could find one of those and know for sure that it would be a drop in perfect fit for the Casino Coupe, I'd certainly consider it.
> Humbucker under P90 dog ear - Seymour Duncan User Group Forums
> It looks like it was SD Custom Shop. You found a very nice pic in 2016 BTW!
> View attachment 360105


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Greco and Tokai come to mind right away.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim Soloway said:


> If you can wait a couple months the new Ibanez AMH90 is almost exactly what you're after for $1000 CDN.


The body on the AMH90 guitar is 14 1/2" wide across the lower bouts.
About the same size as the Epi 339 and Casino Coupe models


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Based on this article:








The Skinny: Fully-Hollow Thinline Electric Guitars


These underdogs' bodies may just be a few inches deep, but their woody, resonant tone is full-bodied.




reverb.com





Eastman T184, T146 and T186 might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@greco So I am assuming your still looking...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> @greco So I am assuming your still looking...


Only casually.
I'd like to treat myself but I'm so extremely indecisive and my enthusiasm runs hot and cold.
I posted the video so that others would realize that it is virtually a 339 body size.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bigboki said:


> Eastman T184, T146 and T186 might be what you are looking for.


I wish more of those came up for sale locally and used. I'd certainly like to try one.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I see that Cosmo carries Eastman now
perhaps something from this list:








Electric Guitars - Shop Electric Guitars Online | Cosmo Music


Shop left & right-handed electric guitars. Whether it's your first or next - we've got you covered with a wide selection of renowned and boutique electric guitars.




cosmomusic.ca


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

bigboki said:


> I see that Cosmo carries Eastman now
> perhaps something from this list:
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, they don’t seem to have any in stock when I filter by “In Stock”. I’d love to check out that T 59/v 335-style.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bigboki said:


> I see that Cosmo carries Eastman now
> perhaps something from this list:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for thinking of me @bigboki 

I am all over the map with this but I have decided that 16 inches across the lower bout seems to put my right hand in a better position the style I use.

ES 330 style guitars with humbuckers are not easy to find.

The Eastmans are certainly very nice... but a bit pricey.

I might have to be more open to going from a "thinline"/330/335 etc body depth of ~ 1 3/4" to guitars with a 2 3/4" depth to increase my choices.

The classic ES175 body shape has always appealed to me. This is particularly nice IMO...









Forgive me as I am so terribly easily "distracted", indecisive and noncommittal!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Dave, are Filtertron style humbuckers an option? TV Jones makes an adapter for dog ear mount and his pickups sound killer.








EM3 Dogear-Style Pickup Ring


The custom designed EM3 Ring makes it easy to replace your Dogear pickups with any of our Universal Mount pickups.




tvjones.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have nevr


jdto said:


> Dave, are Filtertron style humbuckers an option? TV Jones makes an adapter for dog ear mount and his pickups sound killer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haver played a guitar with Filtertron pickups but my friend @GTmaker has a Gretsch with these pickups or something similar (IIRC).
Thanks very much for letting me know. It is always great to hear about options.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a Gretsch G5420T with TV Classics and it sounds great. You can get all kinds of sounds from clean and spanky, to bluesy to jazzy and nice rock crunch. It’s a full hollow, although deeper than a Casino.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jdto said:


> I have a Gretsch G5420T with TV Classics and it sounds great. You can get all kinds of sounds from clean and spanky, to bluesy to jazzy and nice rock crunch. It’s a full hollow, although deeper than a Casino.


The Gretsch G6118T-SGR Players Edition Anniversary is the guitar that @GTmaker's has.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

greco said:


> The Gretsch G6118T-SGR Players Edition Anniversary is the guitar that @GTmaker's has.


Those are pretty sweet. The Pro series Gretsch lines are such amazing guitars. I had a Duo Jet several years ago and it was quite something.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Prestige guitars in BC has a few that might fit your bill


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Prestige guitars in BC has a few that might fit your bill


Thanks.
BTW...This is @Chito's beautiful Prestige NYS Standard.
( Prestige Guitars: Canada's Best Kept Guitar Secret? )


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Dave...this looks like it might tick some boxes (although the MSRP is up there).








Heritage Hollow SB FM - Prestige Guitars Ltd.


- Limited Lifetime Warranty - Includes Custom Hard Case - Solid Carved AAA Flame Maple Top - Mahogany Body - Seymour Duncan Humbuckers - 24 3/4" Scale Length - Gold Hardware




www.prestigeguitars.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jdto said:


> Dave...this looks like it might tick some boxes (although the MSRP is up there).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. That is similar to the ES LP that Gibson makes and Epiphone made at one time.
@Chito has the Gibson model and @laristotle had the Epi model.
My friend @Hamstrung owned both the Epi and the Gibson ES LP models at the same time. They were each ~ 6.0 -6.5 pounds
I would like to find an Epi ES LP to try.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I was thinking more along the lines of the Musician Pro DC


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I bought this one back in 15 but sold it to fund my mortgage when times were tough. Would love to score another one but with a little les bling next time


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> I bought this one back in 15 but sold it to fund my mortgage when times were tough. Would love to score another one but with a little les bling next time
> View attachment 369347


That’s a pretty sweet rig.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of the Musician Pro DC


Looks like a Chinese copy of a Chinese-built Hofner CT Verythin, which is a copy of a German-made Verythin Standard, which is an homage to the original German Verithin from the 1960s. An ORIGINAL, 1960s Verithin fits the OP's bill - completely hollow (no "it's hollow except for the block under the bridge" bs), double cutaway, thinline (very thin), two humbucking pickups. On the obscure side but not that hard to find, and they can be really great guitars. Made from 1960-1970. Starting in @1964 they came with humbucking pickups. Here's a '66 from the permanent collection:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Any thoughts on this guitar? There is a used one locally.
Not very "ES 330 ish" but it is fully hollow and has 2 humbuckers.

More info here: PRS SE Hollowbody Standard and Hollowbody II review


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Any thoughts on this guitar? There is a used one locally.
> Not very "ES 330 ish" but it is fully hollow and has 2 humbuckers.
> View attachment 378874


You’re definitely not looking for a guild starfire 😂 they are bigger than the es335


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Heritage in Kalamazoo makes the H-530 with P-90 pickups but it can be ordered with two humbucking pickups, like this one. Exact match for what was asked for by the OP ("fully hollow ES 330 style guitar _with humbuckers") _except for the "under $1,500" part:


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

greco said:


> Any thoughts on this guitar? There is a used one locally.
> Not very "ES 330 ish" but it is fully hollow and has 2 humbuckers.
> 
> More info here: PRS SE Hollowbody Standard and Hollowbody II review
> View attachment 378874


I haven’t tried that particular model, but PRS SE are damn good guitars and the Hollowbody series gets good reviews.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

greco said:


> Any thoughts on this guitar? There is a used one locally.
> Not very "ES 330 ish" but it is fully hollow and has 2 humbuckers.
> 
> More info here: PRS SE Hollowbody Standard and Hollowbody II review
> View attachment 378874


Can you find one of those for under $1500??


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Can you find one of those for under $1500??


The PRS SE Hollowbody Standard is $1339 at The Guitar Shop in Mississauga and the Hollowbody II is $1559. The difference is all mahogany on the Standard vs. Maple Top and Back with Mahogany sides on the II.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Can you find one of those for under $1500??


There is (possibly "was" by now) a used one at Cambridge L&M for $1,099.00


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

..or you could find an old Raven or similar Japanese guitar from the late 1960s/early 1970s. Hollow, WAY under $1,500. Easy to upgrade the parts as desired.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Yamaha SA 2200 - $2000 new +- $1500 used.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BEACHBUM said:


> Yamaha SA 2200


I'm looking for a fully hollow ...like the ES 330


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Any thoughts on this guitar? There is a used one locally.
> Not very "ES 330 ish" but it is fully hollow and has 2 humbuckers.
> 
> More info here: PRS SE Hollowbody Standard and Hollowbody II review
> View attachment 378874


I've decided to try one of these.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> I've decided to try one of these.


Let up know what you think


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Might be a little thicker than the ES 330 but how about the Godin 5th avenue kingpin ii?









Godin Guitars - 5th Ave CW Kingpin II with TRIC Case - Cognac Burst


Godin Guitars - 5th Ave CW Kingpin II with TRIC Case - Cognac Burst




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Xevyn said:


> Might be a little thicker than the ES 330 but how about the Godin 5th avenue kingpin ii?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this model. It is an excellent guitar.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> I've decided to try one of these.


I know l&m south has one in stock here. Odds are you'll like it 

Edit: these come with a case from PRS iirc, but l&m doesnt include it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> I know l&m south has one in stock here. Odds are you'll like it
> 
> Edit: these come with a case from PRS iirc, but l&m doesn't include it.


@Budda and many others....My apologies!

I have confused everyone by using the word "try" and not being clear that I bought a (used) PRS SE Hollowbody Standard at the Cambridge L&M during the "Attic Sale". It did come with the HSC from PRS and the guitar had been very well cared for in general

I traded in my Epi 339 for the PRS and it was a bit like giving them one of my favourite pair of worn in jeans...LOL
However, I still have my Epi Casino Coupe.

So far, I'm enjoying the PRS. I have always wanted to try a PRS and this hollowbody model does tick off most of the boxes for the type of guitar I was searching for.

This is grabbed pic of the guitar...


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

It’s a sweet sounding guitar @greco! Embrace the new pair of jeans 



greco said:


> @Budda and many others....My apologies!
> 
> I have confused everyone by using the word "try" and not being clear that I bought a (used) PRS SE Hollowbody Standard at the Cambridge L&M during the "Attic Sale". It did come with the HSC from PRS and the guitar had been very well cared for in general
> 
> ...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just wanted to make sure you got the case!


----------

